# Fall 2020



## Ellen Marie (Sep 17, 2020)

Fall is only 5 days away....what do you do different once fall comes?

I begin to drink hot tea in the evenings...Chai is my favorite.....sitting here drinking a cup.

And, drives....i love seeing the leaves change


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2020)

I start wearing fall appropriate clothes and I think about the winter coming and take steps to deal with it and I like to have hot chocolate and I also like to have pumpkin spice things.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 17, 2020)

I love fall, changing of leaves and the chill in the air. I get the fall decorations out, light scented candles, if weather permits in evenings have the fire pit lit for roasted marshmallows and drink hot chocolate.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2020)

Great question. Put my sandals and most summer shoes , dresses etc. away. Bring out autumn wear. 

Start making more soups and slow cooking foods in the crock pot. 

Buy bright yellow chrysanthemums for the outside of our house. Put the Christmas lights up before the snow comes. 

Harvest my buds and hang them to dry before curing them. 

Get out all the doggie coats and sweaters. 

Put winter tires on.
 Correction: bribe or nag my dear husband to do it for me 

Start baking pies and sweet breads. 

Start raking leaves and cleaning the gutters. 

Prune clematis , lilac bushes and wild rose bush 

Disinfect greenhouse 

Put all the garden tools in the shed for the winter (  bike, mowers etc )

Plant spring bulbs

Drink hot Cocoa


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 17, 2020)

Break-out my slippers and long-sleeve tops!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Break-out my slippers and long-sleeve tops!


Slippers. Oh yes. That’s probably the very first thing to change. That hardwood floor is a bit chilly on the toes in the morning. I scoop my husbands bathrobe when he goes to work


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 17, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Slippers. Oh yes. That’s probably the very first thing to change. That hardwood floor is a bit chilly on the toes in the morning. I scoop my husbands bathrobe when he goes to work


It's amazing, isn't it, how so many of us crave shedding the layers come spring, but the instant fall rolls around, out come the thick and fluffy socks, the slippers, the housecoats and bathrobes, and whatever else keeps us warm and cozy.

Another fall to early spring change of mine, hot baths!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2020)

I just hung a new fall wreath outside my kitchen window.

Condo living doesn't allow for gardening so a potted plant on the deck will be tossed 

I will put a pumpkin on the front step.

I make homemade soup all year and I can slow cook in the oven or stove top for that matter if I want to wait all day. Can anyone guess I don't like crock pots?


----------



## Pecos (Sep 17, 2020)

Ok, after reading some of the post above, I am seriously ready for some hot chocolate.

The first thing on my Fall agenda is to take down the hummingbird feeders a couple of days after the night of the first full moon in October. All of the females will head South after that. And you know us males, we don't always get the memo and the male Ruby Throated hummingbirds will hang around wondering what happened before they head South as well.


----------



## jujube (Sep 17, 2020)

I live in Central Florida.  Five days from now will still be summer.  Nothing will change.  October will still be summer.

Some time in November I might wear some jeans in the evening.  Or maybe not.

I have two sweatshirt jackets that come in handy in January for a few days.  I have an actual winter coat stuffed in the back of a closet that can be dragged out in the unlikely event I get on a plane and get off in the frozen North. 

Fall?  HA!


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 18, 2020)

jujube said:


> I live in Central Florida.  Five days from now will still be summer.  Nothing will change.  October will still be summer.
> 
> Some time in November I might wear some jeans in the evening.  Or maybe not.
> 
> ...


Same here in Houston.  I wear shorts year round so no wardrobe changes.  I did buy a new fall wreath for the front door, though.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2020)

I get the urge to do a little cooking.

Move the plants away from the radiator/window.

Bundle up until they turn the heat on in my apartment.

Make an appointment to winterize my vehicle and get the studded snow tires mounted on October 16th.

But mostly I just relax and enjoy it!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 18, 2020)

Well, the weather began changing down the shore on Monday, so I did some home made meals for my son to eat for awhile.  I made 4 pot roast dinners, one meat loaf dinner, 4 pots of beef barley stew.  He has enough fresh salad for a week and I boiled up a huge bowl of shrimp for him.  I also made a hugh batch of my homemade pasta sauce with hot Italian sausage.  Most of these things are in the freezer.  I made sure he's got fruit and vegetables and preprepared chicken.  I'll go home and make my own soups, and just goof off for the 14 days quarantine facing me as I dared leave the facility.  It's okay, I'll get out my fall clothes.  Just have summer ones with me.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 18, 2020)

The weather here won't cool off for at least another month. It's hard to feel "fallish" in the south.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 18, 2020)

I have already started planning for fall by changing the decorations on my door, though they are more for Halloween. I will put up a barrier in front of my window air conditioner to keep the cold air out. Not much else changes for me.


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Same here in Houston.  I wear shorts year round so no wardrobe changes.  *I did buy a new fall wreath for the front door, *though.



Me, too.  I can dream, can't I?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2020)

I like to separate Summer from Fall ... in my head!  ..   
I look for warmer clothes in the closet that might not be too hot to wear in Oct/Nov,   and then do a little decorating around my apartment for the upcoming holidays.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 18, 2020)

The thing I look forward to in autumn is when it is cool enough to open the windows and as evening comes in, I light votive candles in autumn-y candle holders, turn off the lights and enjoy the sounds of the birds songs changing to crickets chirping   Very relaxing.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2020)

I start wearing my turtleneck tee shirts.  It's my favorite season.  To me it's a time of new beginnings.   Today I think I'm going to make a cheesecake - the box kind because they are soooo good.


----------



## Duster (Sep 18, 2020)

We had a camping trip planned with friends to the Smokies.  
They set aside a day in Cades Cove were it is closed to automobile traffic~bikes only.  We were so looking forward to taking our electric bikes down in the Cove.  Of course, that's all off now.  Our friends are up there camping. Maybe they'll send photos.  
I hope we'll be able to go to my favorite orchard and get some apples,  before the season is over. There is nothing like orchard apples in the autumn.
We can light a fire in the wood burning fireplace outside, as soon as the nights are cool enough.
The woods change leaf colors, which I'm looking forward to. I love Autumn.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

Officially Autumn starts on the 22nd of Septemeber here.. but really it will still be summer for a while. Once Autumn does kick in, usually by the end of October and it starts to get chilly at night and dark by around 6pm .. but now I've retired  I really  don't really do a lot different , except put the heating on in the evenings, or maybe even the early mornings...and I always make home-made ham and vegetable soup.

Hubs hates driving to work in the dark and driving home in the dark...

What I love to do is  go and take photos before all the leaves fall from the trees..sometimes that can be just a matter of days depending on how strong the winds are


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 18, 2020)

While in Michigan last fall I took numerous pics of fall foliage but it just didn’t do the colors justice.  One morning, I finally caught the sun at the right angle or whatever.  I love fall in the North!


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I just hung a new fall wreath outside my kitchen window.
> 
> Condo living doesn't allow for gardening so a potted plant on the deck will be tossed
> 
> ...



In my area, the city has garden plots set aside that people can sign up for.  A few people in our condo association do that and then they end up with way too many vegetables and have to try give them away. 

Tony


----------



## asp3 (Sep 18, 2020)

Like other areas even though the calendar says fall it won't really change that much until mid October.  There may be a few chilly mornings but probably not that many.

I'll stop wearing shorts when the mornings get cool enough.  Also I'll have to pay more attention to the weather reports around mid October because that's when we can start to get rainy periods again.

I'll eventually have to light the wall heater again and we'll have to start using it in the mornings.

I'll also have to start wearing a sweater or fleece here at home on cold days in the mornings.  When it gets really cold (for here, it will still be relatively mild compared to many areas) I'll wear gloves and sometimes a knit cap when taking the dogs for their walk in the morning.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2020)

We can't count on anything being the same here in the fall, given the climate change and the fires.  If I grew a garden I'd have to totally enclose it with a fence, including beneath and above it.  There are critters that would love to eat it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> In my area, the city has garden plots set aside that people can sign up for.  A few people in our condo association do that and then they end up with way too many vegetables and have to try give them away.
> 
> Tony


We have the same here in the uk  for people that have no gardens or don't wish to grow veggies in their own gardens. They're called allotments, and are usually within a mile or so of the renters  homes..  as far as I'm aware there's a very long waiting list for one to become available in most cities


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2020)

The autumnal equinox in 2020 occurs on Tuesday, September 22 at 9:30am EDT (1:30pm GMT).


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2020)

I'll hopefully have more energy to do the things I love to do, i.e. cooking soups; decorating in fall colors; buying a new fall wreath for the front door cause I can't find the old one; wearing cozy and comfy clothes; wearing socks; did I mention making soups; being able to wear a cute hat I bought a couple of years ago; wearing my favorite jacket.... and the list goes on.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We have the same here in the uk  for people that have no gardens or don't wish to grow veggies in their own gardens. They're called allotments, and are usually within a mile or so of the renters  homes..  as far as I'm aware there's a very long waiting list for one to become available in most cities


We have allotments here too, Hols. Great for condo dwellers.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 18, 2020)

I just put the pumpkin face on my front door....It's not real!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We have allotments here too, Hols. Great for condo dwellers.


Exactly, Pinks... and those as well  who have neither a large enough garden, or simply don't want to use their gardens to grow veggies


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Great question. Put my sandals and most summer shoes , dresses etc. away. Bring out autumn wear.
> 
> Start making more soups and slow cooking foods in the crock pot.
> 
> ...




I love your organization, what a good list


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> I love your organization, what a good list


Thank you.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 19, 2020)

I love to do fall baking.... but I usually save it for holidays


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2020)

Getting out my ugly, oversized, leopard print fleece robe.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Sep 30, 2020)

YAY!  We're having a "cold" spell.  I'm still in shorts but at least I'm comfortable.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2020)




----------

